# Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/4/15)

Good evening guys and girls,

Just curious to know if any vendors have Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk in stock?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/15)

I have 12Mg in stock. 6 and 3mg should be in next week


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have 12Mg in stock. 6 and 3mg should be in next week



Thank you Stroodle, I will be having a look now.


----------

